# First post hi from Marc



## Marc (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello

Thought I better post here now seeing as I gave out an follow Friday for this place today.

Well I'm Marc I'm in my very early 30s! I've been type one since I was 9 in Jan 1989. For my day job I handle insurance claims (don't shoot) it's a great way to tell if your going low if I get a little bit more aggressive on the phone. In my free time I present the unsigned music show on a local radio station 102.5 The 'Bridge. 

I only woke up to my diabetes when I was 28 having being diagnosed with slight retinopathy in both eyes at my routine screening in an opticians. I went for my hospital scan and was found to have massively high blood pressure after years of not talking my blood pressure tablets. This was so high they hospitalised me for three days and the consultant who looked after me got me put back into the diabetes clinic who swapped me off human mixtard and onto lantus and apidra and things have not looked back last HBA1c was 6.6 not brilliant but considering I had a HBA1c of 16 once.

I kinda lost track when I went to uni found it hard to keep up with appointments so got discharged from the hospital clinic around 21 ish. Partly also due to having very stern and scary consultant with his DSN I think I only went about 6 times if that. Then just coasted round my own seeing my GP from time to time and stuff till at 23 I went to see him and he told me about my HBA1C of 16 and told me I'd be dead by the time I was 26 well I've hit me thirties but hey. Just want to say I never as far as I can remember missed an injection.

Thanks to getting referred to the diabetic clinic at Russells Hall Hospital with a lot better DSN team and my consultant is so much better now and help me. I'm sorry I say it on loads of diabetic forums but Julie who runs the Carb Counting course (DAFNE stylie course at RHH) rocks! Things are now on the up and up have lost a stone and my eyes are seeming better than consultant is really please too. Need to lose another stone but hey.

So that's me if you wanna listen to me you can here Wednesdays 9pm till 11pm.

Also you can follow me on twitter at www.twitter.com/marclungley

Sorry for the plugs hope they are cool.

I'm trying to tweet and speak on the radio more about my diabetes so it just seems natural in someways but have to be careful being a specialist DJ etc people wanna hear about local bands not my diabetes. 

Be blessed
Marc


----------



## am64 (Aug 20, 2010)

hi marc welcome to the forum !! i will try out the radio show !!


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Marc and welcome


----------



## PhilT (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Marc, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Marc. Welcome to the forum.

Sounds like an interesting lifestyle. Even the insurance claims. 

Glad to hear you're on top of it all. I'd be ecstatic with an HbA1c of 6.anything !

Hope to see you around.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Marc, welcome to the forum  Thanks for the #FF! 

Great to hear that you are now back on track and getting good care for your diabetes - well done on the weight loss too, it's tough to achieve on insulin! I can't imagine what an HbA1c of 16 must be like, thank goodness you are now back to a good number. We have quite a few people who can empathise with your earlier years, it's such a shame when healthcare teams do not realise that their demeanour is discouraging their patients from attending, good that you;ve now got some worth their salt!

Looking forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Lilac_Rainbow (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Marc and welcome to the forums. After recent discussions on here it's nice to meet someone who misbehaved through their terrible teens, I am sure some of us Mums will be coming to you for advice as our children reach that stage


----------



## ypauly (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.  Brummie here stourbridge isn't too far so we may be able to get a drink and share notes sometime.
We also have a meet all the nutters I mean good people on here, planned in birmingham soon that you may want to attend.

You will almost be recruited for the didka campaigne as radio is a great medium for reaching the masses.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2010)

ypauly said:


> ...
> We also have a meet all the nutters I mean good people on here, planned in birmingham soon that you may want to attend.
> ...



Details of the upcoming Birmingham meet here:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=9885

You would be more than welcome!


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Marc.

My parents used to live near Stourbridge (a village called Wombourne). Dad used to be the manager of the old Owen Owen department store in Stourbridge. But that was many years ago now!

Andy


----------



## shiv (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Marc!

I used to live in Stourbridge (just by Mary Stevens Park), I know the area well!

Great to hear you are trying to spread the word about living with d. Also good to hear the team at RHH are good, my care is at Selly Oak but may be moved to Eastbourne as I'm moving to Brighton in a couple of weeks.


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiya marc! Welcome, hope you find the forum as informative as i have!


----------



## Beanz001 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Marc, welcome....sounds interesting...might have to listen to the radio more often


----------

